

Show HN: LittlePSD, made by 17/21-yr-olds either side of the Atlantic in 1 week - JackWebbHeller
http://littlepsd.com

======
ElliotH
Seems quite interesting, and could turn into an excellent resource.

Could do with an 'About' page explaining a little perhaps?

